# Could someone help indentify these knives?



## roflrocket (Dec 23, 2011)

I got these knives from the Charity shop I work in brand new for £4.99, they're not allowed to sell knives out in the shop so I was able to get my hands on them.

I can't seem to get any information on them, though, so is anybody able to identify these 3 knives?

I can tell that they're german, and I've got a 30cm santoku/chefs, a 33cm fillet and a 24cm pairing knife.

thanks for any help!

,


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't let the "rostfrei" fool you. They're not German, they're ultra-cheap Chinese junk.

BDL


----------



## kitson (Mar 5, 2012)

Really? Chinese?

How can you recognize?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

They're around under a lot of brand names. The knife types, handles, and markings are all very common as part of the "Chinese German Knife Scam" which has been going on for some time. SBS is one of the more common brands in the scam.

In some senses it's not a scam. The knives are self-evidently very cheaply made; and as far as I know none of them are labeled "Made In Germany." On the other hand, the "rostfrei" marking is misleading since "stainless" is the far more common international knife term.

While not looking a gift horse in the mouth be aware that they're lousy knives in that they're clumsy and will never sharpen easily or well. Still, be glad. This is a lesson you're learning for free -- some people pay for the privilege.

BDL


----------

